# Engineering Pro Guides "Final Exam"



## eatsleep (Jun 19, 2019)

I noticed a new exam from EPG, what is the difference between this one and the "Power Full Exam'. Has anyone taken the new one? Recommend?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 19, 2019)

@justin-hawaii?


----------



## DLD PE (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm curious too.  I have the "Power Full Exam."  It's one of the better ones out there, in my opinion.  I would also like to know what's different in the "Final Exam".


----------



## FelizEng PE (Jun 19, 2019)

Justin details their content as the same: 


Test yourself in all the Power PE Exam topics

Measurement &amp; Instrumentation (4 of 80 problems)

Applications (8 of 80 problems)

Codes &amp; Standards (12 of 80 problems)

Circuit Analysis (9 of 80 problems)

Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits (7 of 80 problems)

Rotating Machines (8 of 80 problems)

Electric Power Devices (8 of 80 problems)

Transmission &amp; Distribution (11 of 80 problems)

Protection (13 of 80 problems)

Difference on the "Final Exam" spec page: Updated based on input from *April 2019 examinees. *

@justin-hawaii


----------



## ItsStudyTime! (Jun 19, 2019)

There's a section further down on the site that lists the 'full power PE package' and from that it isn't clear to me if/how they are different. I'm sure Justin will weigh in though!

*Supplemental Power References Exam* 40 supplemental questions that specifically test NEC® and NESC® code problems. *Power Full Exam* Over 80 practice exam problems at the closest level of difficulty to the actual exam. *Power Technical Study Guide* Learn all the key concepts and skills necessary to pass the PE exam. *Power Final Exam* Assess your level of preparedness with the final exam. Compare your preparedness with others. *Online Power PE Course* Ensure your success by learning the key concepts and skills, important test taking skills and code navigation skills. (Includes all above products for free)


----------



## justin-hawaii (Jun 23, 2019)

Sorry for the delayed response. I use the final exam in the last four weeks of my class. We do a simulated exam broken up into 4, two hour sessions. The problems are different from the full exam. The full exam is used during the first 8 weeks of the class.


----------

